# Sound from PC via HDMI to Onkyo AV-receiver only works with TV switched on



## sandernoteborn (Mar 21, 2012)

I recently bought the Onkyo TX-NR609 AV receiver. 

The following is connected to the receiver:
Onkyo blueray player (via HDMI 1)
Wii (via Component)
PC (via HDMI 5)
Pioneer 5.1 speakerset
Panasonic plasma tv (HDMI out)

In the beginning the sounds from my pc worked properly via the HDMI cable between my PC and the receiver. 
At this moment it looks like the sound is going via my TV. As soon as I turn off the TV the sounds (exported by my pc stops). I apparently changed something in the configuration of the AV receiver. It worked before without the tv being switched on. 

Doe anyone have an idea which setting causes this?

Thanks


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

My 1st guess would be that you turned-on the HDMI CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) somewhere a long the line. Different manufactures call it different things, but you want to look for something called HDMI "control" or "link." These options enable devices to "talk" to each other via the HDMI cable. The receiver "knows" that the TV is off and thinks that there shouldn't be any audio.

That's my first guess. According to the online manual, Onkyo calls it "HDMI Control-RIHD." The key words to look for in the other menus are "control," "link" etc. It can be a useful feature but can also cause problems like yours. Check that 1st; let us know if it fixes the problem or you still need help! Good luck!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW-Panasonic calls it _Viera_ link. Try turning ALL of the HDMI controls off and see if that fixes the problem. Sorry, I forgot that rather important detail!


----------



## sandernoteborn (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for this answer. 

I'm going to try it as soon as I can this evening. I did see this RIHD setting. 
Just for my information:

It should be possible to have a return audio signal from the TV to the receiver as well right? I do want the sound of the TV going from the TV to the receiver (and being output through my speakers). I just don't want the TV to be involved in the audio coming from my PC. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

While HDMI v1.4 supports return audio, it may or may not work with your TV. You should be able to get the sound from your TV to the receiver, but you may need a different cable. I'll check the specs for your TV online if I can find them. Not every component uses all of HDMI's capabilities.

I use a digital connection (Toslink) from my Panny to my processor when watching cable (I do not have a cable box). I would not run Blu Ray audio _through_ the TV; I'd use a direct feed from the Blu Ray player-> receiver->TV with HDMI. It should still carry the audio to the TV as long as the receiver is on and not muted. Many TVs offer only 2 channel audio output, and you can run into problems if you use the TV as an audio/video switcher instead of the receiver. 

I hope that answers your questions. Let us know of the HDMI link fixes the problem or you have other questions. Good luck!


----------

